# Didn't log miles



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes I know, it's dumb, I admit, but it was only over the course of one month, just before thanksgiving to end of December (live and learn) I assumed Uber would show on the 1099, the miles also driven for picking up passengers (Started logging now) 

My car totaled almost 5K in mileage , but I have no documents. Uber is saying I did a certain amount in on trip mileage but how do I now claim for the miles driven to pick up passengers and also drive home ? my car mileage wracked up way beyond the mileage on trip due to uber. 

Not sure what to do ? Is it a loss and I just claim the On trip miles ?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

cakoo10 said:


> Yes I know, it's dumb, I admit, but it was only over the course of one month, just before thanksgiving to end of December (live and learn) I assumed Uber would show on the 1099, the miles also driven for picking up passengers (Started logging now)
> 
> My car totaled almost 5K in mileage , but I have no documents. Uber is saying I did a certain amount in on trip mileage but how do I now claim for the miles driven to pick up passengers and also drive home ? my car mileage wracked up way beyond the mileage on trip due to uber.
> 
> Not sure what to do ? Is it a loss and I just claim the On trip miles ?


A good estimate is to double the paid miles.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

cakoo10 said:


> Yes I know, it's dumb, I admit, but it was only over the course of one month, just before thanksgiving to end of December (live and learn) I assumed Uber would show on the 1099, the miles also driven for picking up passengers (Started logging now)
> 
> My car totaled almost 5K in mileage , but I have no documents. Uber is saying I did a certain amount in on trip mileage but how do I now claim for the miles driven to pick up passengers and also drive home ? my car mileage wracked up way beyond the mileage on trip due to uber.
> 
> Not sure what to do ? Is it a loss and I just claim the On trip miles ?


Your Uber app. Should show all miles per trip per day under Uber earnings on the app.
It is under the map for each trip.
I can access back to 2015 on mine.
You can go back and copy each ride,or get calculator out and log for each day. This feature allows you to make a " Reconstruction" Log if your log book is lost or stolen or non existent.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Your Uber app. Should show all miles per trip per day under Uber earnings on the app.
> It is under the map for each trip.
> I can access back to 2015 on mine.
> You can go back and copy each ride,or get calculator out and log for each day. This feature allows you to make a " Reconstruction" Log if your log book is lost or stolen or non existent.


Thanks

Can we use the uber service fee as a deduction ?


----------



## nuke126 (Jan 29, 2017)

I drove 993 on-trip miles and a total of 2000 miles while in driver mode (waiting for rides + on trip miles). So for me, 49.7% of my miles were on-trip. Seal Team 5's comment to "double the paid miles" is a pretty accurate estimate that you could use.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

cakoo10 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Can we use the uber service fee as a deduction ?


Everything that Uber charges must be deducted.
All of your fuel card payments must be readded to your totals if you are taking the 54¢ a Mile mileage deduction.


----------



## nuke126 (Jan 29, 2017)

cakoo10 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Can we use the uber service fee as a deduction ?


yes. take a look at your uber yearly tax summary, it has several things in bold and those are all deductible (service fee, booking fee, airport fee, split fare, etc).


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

nuke126 said:


> yes. take a look at your uber yearly tax summary, it has several things in bold and those are all deductible (service fee, booking fee, airport fee, split fare, etc).


I can't find anywhere to add them on turbo tax under my 1099K


----------



## nuke126 (Jan 29, 2017)

cakoo10 said:


> I can't find anywhere to add them on turbo tax under my 1099K


just keep going through the steps in turbotax. it's in the schedule C section (i think it's Part 2, Line 10 "Commission/Fees")


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

nuke126 said:


> just keep going through the steps in turbotax. it's in the schedule C section (i think it's Part 2, Line 10 "Commission/Fees")


The only problem is that I don't have a 1099-Miscs form, only a 1099K and the 1099K doesn't allow me to enter those kind of expenses in turbo tax


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

cakoo10 said:


> The only problem is that I don't have a 1099-Miscs form, only a 1099K and the 1099K doesn't allow me to enter those kind of expenses in turbo tax


Which version and format of TT are you using?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

cakoo10 said:


> Yes I know, it's dumb, I admit, but it was only over the course of one month, just before thanksgiving to end of December (live and learn) I assumed Uber would show on the 1099, the miles also driven for picking up passengers (Started logging now)
> 
> My car totaled almost 5K in mileage , but I have no documents. Uber is saying I did a certain amount in on trip mileage but how do I now claim for the miles driven to pick up passengers and also drive home ? my car mileage wracked up way beyond the mileage on trip due to uber.
> 
> Not sure what to do ? Is it a loss and I just claim the On trip miles ?


Just sit down one night and write out the log book for that month. Use 3-5 different pens(color, brand) and you just pretend it was done the whole time. Enjoy.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Which version and format of TT are you using?


If you file under TurboTax self employment there is a section for deductions.......there is what you use under deductions.......not using TurboTax 10400ez....you have to pay a little more if you want to claim slot of deductions......I just finished mine on 2/3 after all my deductions I'm getting 5k back from feds and 1280 from state......but then again I'm a taxi driver so it's different.....but still file under TurboTax self employment


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

shiftydrake said:


> If you file under TurboTax self employment there is a section for deductions.......there is what you use under deductions.......not using TurboTax 10400ez....you have to pay a little more if you want to claim slot of deductions......I just finished mine on 2/3 after all my deductions I'm getting 5k back from feds and 1280 from state......but then again I'm a taxi driver so it's different.....but still file under TurboTax self employment


I was asking because maybe the OP is trying to file online with Basic or Deluxe, or Basic on the CD, none of which has Schedules Cand SE, IIRC. OTOH, the Deluxe CD for $40 has everything you need. I don't believe the more expensive ones can give you anything more; Schedules C and SE are the same, whether you use computer programs or paper and pencil.


----------



## Emerald43 (Oct 21, 2016)

n


cakoo10 said:


> Yes I know, it's dumb, I admit, but it was only over the course of one month, just before thanksgiving to end of December (live and learn) I assumed Uber would show on the 1099, the miles also driven for picking up passengers (Started logging now)
> 
> My car totaled almost 5K in mileage , but I have no documents. Uber is saying I did a certain amount in on trip mileage but how do I now claim for the miles driven to pick up passengers and also drive home ? my car mileage wracked up way beyond the mileage on trip due to uber.
> 
> Not sure what to do ? Is it a loss and I just claim the On trip miles ?


not condoning this in anyway, but doesn't Turbo Tax give you a percentage of audit chance? If you only did for one month and let's say you under reported I highly doubt the IRS would come after you for $1,000 worth of ordinary income.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

cakoo10 said:


> Yes I know, it's dumb, I admit, but it was only over the course of one month, just before thanksgiving to end of December (live and learn) I assumed Uber would show on the 1099, the miles also driven for picking up passengers (Started logging now)
> 
> My car totaled almost 5K in mileage , but I have no documents. Uber is saying I did a certain amount in on trip mileage but how do I now claim for the miles driven to pick up passengers and also drive home ? my car mileage wracked up way beyond the mileage on trip due to uber.
> 
> Not sure what to do ? Is it a loss and I just claim the On trip miles ?


There are 2 answers for your question...

A totally completely honest person would shoot themselves in the food and pay more in taxes for their mistake of not making a log. (IE writing in the number on his uber paperwork)

Robin Hood would estimate the number of miles he actually made (by pulling a number out of his behind) and putting that number on his tax form. (IE 5,000 miles)

There is nothing morally reprehensible to being robin Hood, He is chaotic good in D&D terms however he is wanted by the law just the same.

So the question is... are you OK being Robin Hood? Are you OK stealing the deduction you deserve and risking getting in trouble with an Audit?


----------



## Emerald43 (Oct 21, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> There are 2 answers for your question...
> 
> A totally completely honest person would shoot themselves in the food and pay more in taxes for their mistake of not making a log. (IE writing in the number on his uber paperwork)
> 
> ...


So let's just say you decide to undertake the path or Robin Hood and double the miles that Uber tracked. (as suggested earlier in the thread). In the less than 5% chance the IRS audited you what would you need to provide? The mileage log right? Can't that just be done in an excel spreadsheet?


----------



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

What are the consequences if you did not log your miles? Jail time or a fine. Can we deduct miles driving to where we start Ubering? I read we can from our last trip until we reach home. Is that true?
How many people here did not log in and just giving an estimated amount?
Also can we duduct a bridge toll that we pay to get to the place we start ubering?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

1.With no log to support the mileage deduction, it could be disallowed. You need a contemporaneous log to substantiate the claim, per the IRS. Possible financial penalty, but jail time not likely, unless you're Al Capone.

2.If you work from a home office, or rideshare is a second job, a case could be made for deducting the miles to the area you like to wait for pings. Same for the trip home. Normal commute miles are not deductible, but as an IC it might be allowed.

3. No idea, but from what I've read here, a whole bunch.

4. Tolls and parking fees are deductible in addition to the SRM deduction.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Emerald43 said:


> So let's just say you decide to undertake the path or Robin Hood and double the miles that Uber tracked. (as suggested earlier in the thread). In the less than 5% chance the IRS audited you what would you need to provide? The mileage log right? Can't that just be done in an excel spreadsheet?


Excel spreadsheet? sounds like a mileage log to me.


----------



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> 1.With no log to support the mileage deduction, it could be disallowed. You need a contemporaneous log to substantiate the claim, per the IRS. Possible financial penalty, but jail time not likely, unless you're Al Capone.
> 
> 2.If you work from a home office, or rideshare is a second job, a case could be made for deducting the miles to the area you like to wait for pings. Same for the trip home. Normal commute miles are not deductible, but as an IC it might be allowed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your extensive knowledge. I will definitely start keeping my off trip, online miles documented. I will take a loss this year because I did not document. I did not know you can write off miles even when your not on a trip meaning waiting or looking for a pax.

I didn't log my miles☹. If I did double my on trip miles I would only pay 400 less. It's not worth 400 to lie. It would not even be worth it if it for thousands. I will just have to take a loss because I did not know we can duduct dead miles. This year I will definetily do that.


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

If you have Google Maps on your phone (even if you don't use it for navigation) and you have "Web and App Activity" turned on, you can view your driving history in "Timeline". It's not always 100% accurate, (sometimes logs less miles than actually traveled) but it's better than nothing!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Aris said:


> Thanks for your extensive knowledge. I will definitely start keeping my off trip, online miles documented. I will take a loss this year because I did not document. I did not know you can write off miles even when your not on a trip meaning waiting or looking for a pax.
> 
> I didn't log my miles☹. If I did double my on trip miles I would only pay 400 less. It's not worth 400 to lie. It would not even be worth it if it for thousands. I will just have to take a loss because I did not know we can duduct dead miles. This year I will definetily do that.


Well... it's not a lie if you knew you drove them...

This is the biggest tax blunder that uber drivers make.


----------



## pinnacle (May 22, 2016)

In NYC some drivers I spoke they don't log miles , accountants do filing , I don't think IRS will be inquiring about mileage log , that's why you pay
professionals to do filing.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

pinnacle said:


> In NYC some drivers I spoke they don't log miles , accountants do filing , I don't think IRS will be inquiring about mileage log , that's why you pay
> professionals to do filing.


If you get audited you will be asked to show proof for your deductions. I can't speak for all accountants, but I would bet that every last one of them has a statement to the effect that they are filing your tax returns based on information you provide, and that they are only responsible for filling out the forms accurately, and you are responsible for the truthfulness of the statements of income and deductions. My CPA has such a statement, and I sign each time agreeing to it.
So an accountant can gamble that you won't get audited. He's not the one who will be in trouble if there are questionable items in the return.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The taxis don't have to file the miles because the taxi driver can instead deduct every dollar they pay the cab company line item. The IRS WILL accept receipts for cab rental as an expense without a mileage log.


----------



## Locklears (Nov 17, 2016)

cakoo10 said:


> Yes I know, it's dumb, I admit, but it was only over the course of one month, just before thanksgiving to end of December (live and learn) I assumed Uber would show on the 1099, the miles also driven for picking up passengers (Started logging now)
> 
> My car totaled almost 5K in mileage , but I have no documents. Uber is saying I did a certain amount in on trip mileage but how do I now claim for the miles driven to pick up passengers and also drive home ? my car mileage wracked up way beyond the mileage on trip due to uber.
> 
> Not sure what to do ? Is it a loss and I just claim the On trip miles ?


I use an app on my phone called MileIQ I can classify each drive either personal or work and it will create a report of all miles driven.


----------

